# GIRO Combyn/Discord helmet



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have both. I tend to use the discord more but I like the combyne better. The adjustable vents are nice. However the fit of the discord can be annoying. They work well and Oakley goggles fit well with them. 

If I was buying a helmet today I would probably get the combyne


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

loving my Combyn. Had a Variant and returned it before use, constantly glad I did.

it looks right too.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

2nd season with my Combyn and Im very happy with it. I've heard some people say they are heavier and slightly bulkier for them, but it's my first helmet and I have nothing to compare it to from my experience. Works fine for me. Only thing I wish they improve is the goggle clip on the back of it. That thing is always moving around.


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

the combyn is heavier than other giro helmets but you don't feel it because it's really comfortable. I've got a few good impacts on it and didn't feel them


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

2nd season on my Combyn........would buy again.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Love my Combyn. It is a little heavier then a normal styrofoam helmet but the comfort make it not noticeable when wearing it. My only complaint is that the goggle strap holder is too low on the back of the helmet.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Love my Combyn too. It's so comfy and warm.


----------

